# الطيران فى مائة عام



## احمد 25 (21 مارس 2009)

الإقلاع 

منذ الأيام الأولى للبشرية، كان الانسان يحلم بالطيران. وسيطر هذا الحلم عليه، ويدل على ذلك الرسوم الموجودة على أحجار الأهرام وطيران إكاروس في الأساطير الإغريقية ورسوم ليوناردو دا فينشي التي تتنبأ بالطيران عن طريق الآلات. 

وفي فجر القرن العشرين، أصبح هذ الحلم حقيقة. حيث تمكن الأخوان ويلبر واورفيل رايت من الطيران أخيرا على متن طائرة تعمل بمحرك ويكون وزنها أثقل من الهواء. 

ولم تستمر رحلتهم الأولى عام 1903 سوى عدة ثواني قطعت خلالها بضعة أقدام فقط. ولم يكن الرجلان على علم بأن اختراعهما سيغير العالم. 




 

عبر البحر 

وجاء الدليل على تأثير الطيران على المسافات بين الدول في الخامس والعشرين من يوليو/ تموز عام 1909، بعد أن هبط الفرنسي لوي بليريو في ملعب لرياضة الجولف في مدينة دوفر (الأعلى) ليصبح أول شخص يتمكن من الطيران عبر القنال الانجليزي على متن طائرة. 

ونتيجة لتأثره بمشاهدة الأخوة رايت وهم يطيرون، صنع بليريو طائرة بجناح واحد أصبحت فيما بعد نموذجا لتصميم الطائرات في المستقبل. 

وبعد ذلك بعقدين أخذ تشارلز ليندبيره الطيران إلى آفاق جديدة، بعد أن طار بمفرده وبدون توقف عبر المحيط الاطلنطي من مدينة نيويورك إلى العاصمة الفرنسية باريس. وقطعت الطائرة، التي أطلق عليها روح سانت لويس، المسافة خلال 34 ساعة متحدية الضباب والثلوج. 




​المساواة بين الجنسين 

نجحت سيداتان في تسجيل اسميهما كرائدتين للطيران بالرغم من كل المشككين. 

فقد طارت آمي جونسون (إلى الأعلى) من انجلترا إلى استراليا عام 1930، وكانت أول سيدة تكمل الرحلة بمفردها. واستمرت الرحلة على متن طائرة من طراز موث 19 يوما. 

وبعدها بعامين أصبحت الامريكية آميليا ايرهارت، التي كانت أول سيدة تطير عبر الاطلنطي، أول أنثى تقوم بالرحلة بمفردها. وتوفيت آمي في حادث تحطم طائرة عام 1941؛ ولم يعثر على ايرهارت بعد أن اختفت طائرتها عام 1937.​


​الكارثة 

أصبحت المناطيد الطريقة المتبعة للسفر عبر المسافات البعيدة قبل أن يقع حادث مريع لأحدها ينهي عصرها الذهبي. 

ونتيجة لسرعتها أزداد الإقبال عليها للسفر بها عبر الاطلنطي، ولكن في السادس من مايو/ آيار عام 1937 تحطم منطاد هندنبرج، وهو أكبر منطاد في العالم، في نيوجيرسي بعد أن انفجر. 

ولقي 36 شخصا مصرعهم في الحادث، الذي وقع في نهاية رحلة المنطاد من المانيا والتي استغرقت 60 ساعة وانتهت معها الرحلات التجارية. ​



الهليكوبتر 

ربما لم تكن طائرته هي أول هليكوبتر تطير من على الأرض، لكن مكانة إيجور سيكورسكي في تاريخ الطيران تأكدت عندما ارتفعت طائرته لعدة ثواني عام 1939 في ولاية كونتيكت. 

وسجلت هذه الطائرة العديد من الأرقام القياسية، حيث ساعدت في تثبيت سمعة شركته كشركة منتجة للطائرات الهليكوبتر بكميات تجارية. 

هاجر سيكورسكي من كييف في اوكرانيا عام 1919 إلى "أرض الفرص". وبعد 20 عاما نجح في تصنيع وقيادة أول مروحية في العالم. وبعدها انطلق في تحقيق المزيد من الأرقام القياسية في الارتفاع والسرعة والتحمل. 



معركة بريطانيا 

قبل نهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى، اعترف اورفيل رايت لأحد أصدقائه قائلا: "لقد جعلت الطائرة الحرب أمرا بشعا لدرجة أنني لا أعتقد أنه لا توجد دولة يمكن أن تشن حربا". 

وبعد 20 عاما، اشتبكت بريطانيا والمانيا في معركة لم تكن فقط نقطة تحول في الحرب العالمية الثانية ولكنها كانت نقطة تحول في استخدام الطائرات كوسيلة للقتل. 

ونجحت الطائرات البريطانية من طراز هوريكان وسبيتفاير في دحر محاولة الالمان في غزو بريطانيا. وخلال صيف وخريف عام 1940 فقدت ما يزيد عن ألفي طائرة. ​


​الطيران التجاري 

يدين الطيران كثيرا إلى المحرك النفاث الذي صنعه سير فرانك والذي نقل الطيران إلى أبعد ما يمكن. 

وتم انتاج طائرات سريعة وقوية يمكن أن تحول مئات المسافرين وكميات كبيرة من البضائع- وكان أول طراز هو طائرة بوينج 707. 

وبدأت أولى رحلاتها عام 1954، وفي عام 1957 بدأت أولى رحلاتها التجارية، ودخلت في منافسة مع طراز كوميت وسرعان ما تحولت إلى رمز للطيران عبر الاطلنطي. 

وبيع من هذا الطراز أكثر من ألف طائرة منها طائرة الرئاسة الامريكية حتى عام 1990. ​


​الإبداع العسكري 

كان الإقلاع والهبوط العمودي نقلة هامة في تاريخ الطيران. 

وتم تطوير هذا النوع من الطائرات في الخمسينات وطارت الهاريير(الصورة إلى أعلى) للمرة الأولى عام 1966 ودخلت الخدمة في سلاح القوات الجوية الملكية بعد ذلك بثلاث سنوات. 

وكانت قدرتها على المناورة والاقلاع من على حاملات الطائرات جعلها سلاحا رئيسيا في حرب الفوكلاند عام 1982. 

وبعد ذلك بعقد طورت القوات الجوية الامريكية القاذفة الشبح اف-117 ( الصورة إلى أسفل)، بإمكانها إختراق الدفاعات الجوية المعقدة على ارتفاعات مختلفة ومسافات بعيدة.​


​أسرع من الصوت 

لبت طائرة الكونكورد، أول طائرة ركاب أسرع من الصوت، رغبة الانسان في الطيران بسرعة كبيرة. 

ومكنت الأجنحة مثلثة الشكل طائرة الكونكورد، التي قامت بأول رحلة لها عام 1969، من الطيران بسرعات تفوق سرعة الصوت بالإضافة إلى تزويدها بمحركات توفر لها دفعا قويا وكافيا، لقد كانت معجزة هندسية. 

وبالرغم من أنها كانت تقطع المسافة بين لندن ونيويورك خلال ثلاث ساعات ونصف - وهو نصف المدة التي تقطعها الرحلات العادية - إلا أن حياتها انتهت نتيجة للاقتصاديات تشغيلها. ​


​المستقبل 

وبعد مرور قرن على أول رحلة طيران، مازالت نظرة الانسان نحو مستقبل الطيران كما هي. 

فسيزداد الطلب على السفر عن طريق الجو، لكن السماء أصبحت أكثر ازدحاما - وهناك إدراك بأن موارد الأرض محدودة، لذا فسيكون بمقدور الطائرة الايرباص من طراز ايه-300، التي سيبدأ تشغيلها عام 2006، المزيد من الركاب، مما سيقلل عدد الرحلات. 

كما أن الطائرات النفاثة فائقة السرعة، التي يتم اختبارها حاليا، يمكن أن تقطع المسافة ما بين سيدني ولندن خلال 90 دقيقة، لكن وقتا طويلا سيمضي خلال القرن الثاني من الطيران قبل أن تصبح حقيقة. ​


​اخوانى الأعزاء هذا الموضوع كتبته فى منتديات اخرى مما يؤدى الى نشر ثقافة الطيران بين اكبر عدد ممكن من الأفراد والمهتمين بهذا المجال وارجو ان ينال اعجابكم ​


----------



## شفق الصباح (21 مارس 2009)

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء علي هذة المعلومات القيمة 
تقبل مروري وتحياتي


----------



## احمد 25 (22 مارس 2009)

وجزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وشكرا على مرورك الكريم الذى اسعدنى واتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع من هذه المعلومات


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير


----------



## zibara (22 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع بصراحة 
و لك جزيل الشكر
تحياتي


----------



## احمد 25 (3 أبريل 2009)

وجزاكم الله اخوانى الأعزاء وارجوا ان اكون وفقت فى انتقاء المواضيع


----------



## زيد العراقي (28 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (23 أغسطس 2009)

مشــــــــــــكور وبارك الله بيك 
مجهود مثمر وتشكر على التعب​


----------



## mnci (23 أغسطس 2009)

مشــــــــــــكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (24 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود أكثر من رائع,., فتح الله عليك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد زرقة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووو
رررررررررر
رررر
رر*​


----------

